# Hou Yuan Jia Legacy



## yipman_sifu (Jan 20, 2006)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*The Ten Chin Woo Forms*[/FONT]​ 

P.S: for more details, visit http://www.chinwoo.org/​ 
*TANTUI *(Springing Legs)*GONG LI QUAN *(Strength Boxing)*DA ZHAN QUAN *(Big Fighting)*JIE QUAN *(Connecting Fist)*BA GUA DAO *(8 Diagram Broadsword)*QUN YANG GUN *(Sheep Flocking Pole)*WU HU QIANG *(5 Tiger Spear)*TAO QUAN *(Combination Fighting Sets)*JIE TAN TUI *(Springing Legs Applications)*DAN DAO CHUAN QIANG *(Single Broadsword versus Spear)


----------



## clfsean (Jan 20, 2006)

.... ok ....


----------



## yipman_sifu (Jan 23, 2006)

clfsean said:
			
		

> .... ok ....


 
What is ok, and what is the meaning of posting a link from the Ku Yu cheong page to your ok. Please if you have anything I could help you, I will be glad to hear you posting.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 23, 2006)

I think perhaps people are unsure if you are trying to start a discussion about this.  If so, your original posting didn't say much to begin the discussion.


----------



## yipman_sifu (Jan 23, 2006)

I would like to know something about Hou Yuanjia if anyone can help me. what did this Master learned in martial arts to  establish the Chin Woo school?. Is there a Taichi background related to his life.


----------



## clfsean (Jan 23, 2006)

So why didn't you ask??? 

An ambiguous, unclear post goes nowhere & draws answers like mine or just utter ingoring, which I thought about but I was in a mood when I replied.

Why not read up on him at http://www.chinwoo.com ???


----------



## clfsean (Jan 23, 2006)

yipman_sifu said:
			
		

> What is ok, and what is the meaning of posting a link from the Ku Yu cheong page to your ok. Please if you have anything I could help you, I will be glad to hear you posting.


 
The meaning is exactly the same here. What is an empty post with a pic supposed to do? What are you wanting to say or ask?


----------



## arnisador (Jan 23, 2006)

clfsean said:
			
		

> What is an empty post with a pic supposed to do? What are you wanting to say or ask?


 
I have to agree...please, give us more context!


----------



## eyebeams (Jan 23, 2006)

Huo Yuanjia's primary martial art was Mizongluoanquan (Lost Track Monk Fist). I study it from this lineage. Jingwu was a collection of many arts, though. See:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jing_Wu_Men


----------



## mantis (May 5, 2006)

haha
you guys are so mean to the man... he's just informing you guys, and giving a link to the info... 

i cannot give you more information on him than what his website says. 
however, i can add one piece of info, is that the Tan Tui (or tom toy) forms are not his invention, neither was it  his idea alone. 
tan tui's belong to the muslim chinese minority's long fist. the reason why chin woo embraced this is because it offered more to students than sitting in a horse stance the entire day doing punches and other techniques.

if you are interested in chin woo i would suggest you start a thread talking about each one of the masters at chin woo at that time.  this way students from that lineage understand why their mantis is mixed with hung gar, and why their eagle claw is mixed with mantis and so on...


----------



## mantis (May 5, 2006)

btw, i started a thread similar to this on grandmaster Lo Kwan Yu, i was the only person who responded to that!
so much for honoring masters man!!!


----------

